# DTivo SAT-T60 Instant Cake Telnet



## AMRboy (Jan 2, 2006)

Just recently installed an expanded Hard Drive with Instant Cake software and already had a TurboNet card installed. I can FTP to the Tivo, but I can't Telnet ....

Any ideas ?

Thanks,
Christopher


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

You didn't mention if you got an error message, your operating system...

If you are an XP service Pack 2 user, or Windows 2000 for that matter try the following:

Open the DOS Command line and type:
telnet (hit enter key)
unset crlf (hit enter key)
o xxx.xxx.x.xxx (the xs are the IP address you are trying to access) (hit enter key)
the above line is the letter o not a zero


----------

